# Fog lamps



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

I own a 1995 200sx se and i would like to have the fog lamps on with just the parking lamps on. Does any one know how this can be done?


----------



## 97 Black SER (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.se-r.net/electrical/fog_light_mod.html


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Took me about 3 minutes to do....nice mod too!


----------

